#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Tijdzone forum?

## Jugfire

Wow ik kan berichten in de future sturen/lezen

ATM is het namelijk 01-01-11 23:06

----------


## renevanh

Ja... toen is je bericht ook gestuurd volgens het forum.

Mijn klok zegt hier 23:10, dat staat ook boven mijn bericht als het goed is.

{EDIT}

Check

----------


## RenéE

Ga even naar Gebruikersinstellingen > Opties wijzigen en check of je tijdinstellingen wel kloppen.

----------


## Jugfire

tijdzone staat op amsterdam..

en dan nog steeds klopt het niet.
Lijkt alsof het forum in tijdzone amsterdam staat en je profiel ook. +1+1 :S

======

met de tijdzone op london is het wel goed, maar ik ben in amsterdam zone :S

----------


## Gast1401081

nieuwe millennium bug..

ook mn apples syncen niet meer, en er zijn iphoners die zich verslapen hebben...

----------

